# hog island boa x albino boa



## Addicknchips

what would be the potential outcome of breeding the 2?

thanks in advance


----------



## Addicknchips

bump??


----------



## Nix

You would get a boa x hog island boa cross (I don't know anything about that bit) all het for albino.


----------



## dan87

hog being dominant u will get 50% hogs and 50% normals and all 100% het albino 

dan


----------



## bladeblaster

dan87 said:


> hog being dominant u will get 50% hogs and 50% normals and all 100% het albino
> 
> dan


are you on drugs?

Hogg island is a locality, its not a morph.


----------



## dan87

bladeblaster said:


> are you on drugs?
> 
> Hogg island is a locality, its not a morph.


no had just woken up lol it made more sense in my head at the time i knew wat i ment tho i think :whistling2:


----------



## gazz

Hogg Island boa is a locality strain of Columbian boa-(Boa constrictor imperator). 
So basically, Hogg Island boa X Albino Columbian boa = Columbian boa HET Albino.


----------



## Addicknchips

so normal looking bci but 100% het albino??


----------



## Addicknchips

Addicknchips said:


> so normal looking bci but 100% het albino??


or 50% i guess


----------



## cavan

Addicknchips said:


> or 50% i guess


 100% het albino


----------



## bladeblaster

gazz said:


> Hogg Island boa is a locality strain of Columbian boa-(Boa constrictor imperator).
> So basically, Hogg Island boa X Albino Columbian boa = Columbian boa HET Albino.


errr no

Colombian is also a locality of Bci, the same as Hogg Island is a locality of Bci, they won't all be Colombian Bci at all, as they will have 50% Hogg Island influence, how that will turn out visual varies, but you can't call them Colombians thats for sure.

Infact the albino can't be pure Colombian either as both the albino strains came from Panamanian locality Bci's

What you are going to get is 100% het albino Bci of mixed locality.


----------



## cervantes

bladeblaster said:


> Infact the albino can't be pure Colombian either as both the albino strains came from Panamanian locality Bci's


didn't know that, very interesting fact :no1:


----------



## dan87

bladeblaster said:


> errr no
> 
> Colombian is also a locality of Bci, the same as Hogg Island is a locality of Bci, they won't all be Colombian Bci at all, as they will have 50% Hogg Island influence, how that will turn out visual varies, but you can't call them Colombians thats for sure.
> 
> Infact the albino can't be pure Colombian either as both the albino strains came from Panamanian locality Bci's
> 
> What you are going to get is 100% het albino Bci of mixed locality.


thats wat i ment wen i posted just come out completly wrong lol


----------



## gazz

bladeblaster said:


> errr no
> 
> Colombian is also a locality of Bci, the same as Hogg Island is a locality of Bci, they won't all be Colombian Bci at all, as they will have 50% Hogg Island influence, how that will turn out visual varies, but you can't call them Colombians thats for sure.
> 
> Infact the albino can't be pure Colombian either as both the albino strains came from Panamanian locality Bci's
> 
> What you are going to get is 100% het albino Bci of mixed locality.


Well maybe i should have said Common boa HET Albino, That would be a more generic term for the range of the (Boa constrictor imperator) species. The offspring of such a breeding will look like you every day common wide range boa. What you can't call them is Hog Island boa HET Albino as they won't be pure of strain with a uneek look due to X-amount of time in isolation, But basic common boas are blended so much and get a wide range of genetic diversity that it won't matter to call these offspring Common boa HET Albino.


----------



## bladeblaster

gazz said:


> Well maybe i should have said Common boa HET Albino, That would be a more generic term for the range of the (Boa constrictor imperator) species. The offspring of such a breeding will look like you every day common wide range boa. What you can't call them is Hog Island boa HET Albino as they won't be pure of strain with a uneek look due to X-amount of time in isolation, But basic common boas are blended so much and get a wide range of genetic diversity that it won't matter to call these offspring Common boa HET Albino.


yes thats right, but you said they would be Colombian, not common, thats what I was correcting.


----------



## PESKY

gazz said:


> Well maybe i should have said Common boa HET Albino, That would be a more generic term for the range of the (Boa constrictor imperator) species. The offspring of such a breeding will look like you every day common wide range boa. What you can't call them is Hog Island boa HET Albino as they won't be pure of strain with a uneek look due to X-amount of time in isolation, *But basic common boas are blended so much and get a wide range of genetic diversity that it won't matter to call these offspring Common boa HET Albino*.


 
I strongly disagree, you shouldn't label snakes as things when they are not, they should be sold as hog island x common crosses het for albino. no wonder we get so many 'mutt' snakes. idiot


----------



## gazz

PESKY said:


> I strongly disagree, you shouldn't label snakes as things when they are not, they should be sold as hog island x common crosses het for albino. no wonder we get so many 'mutt' snakes. idiot


They would't be mutts there not Hybrid's there not even Intergrades, A Hog Island boa is basically a natural line bred strain of common boa. When Common boa was wild caught way back in the hobby, They was collected from Columbia, Pananma, Costa Rica, Nicaragua, Honduras, El Salvador, you don't even know there locality anyway, You only know that a Hog Island boa is a Hog Island boa coz of there uneek look. A (Boa constrictor imperator) X (Boa constrictor constrictor) would be a mutt.


----------



## gazz

bladeblaster said:


> yes thats right, but you said they would be Colombian, not common, thats what I was correcting.


I know, That's why i said Commons here.



Gazz said:


> *Well maybe i should have said Common boa HET Albino,*


----------



## bladeblaster

gazz said:


> I know, That's why i said Commons here.


ah : victory:


----------



## Addicknchips

thanks guys!


----------



## bladeblaster

PESKY said:


> I strongly disagree, you shouldn't label snakes as things when they are not, they should be sold as hog island x common crosses het for albino. no wonder we get so many 'mutt' snakes. idiot


I don't think there is any need for name calling.


----------



## robert79

I'm not good in taking pictures but his is how a Hog x Sharp looks like.It's got a lot of pink all over the body.Looks very like a hog.


----------



## Matt_Baitson

bladeblaster said:


> are you on drugs?
> 
> Hogg island is a locality, its not a morph.


Hypo is a morph and people breed them to Hogs, I've wondered the same myself - not that I'd ever touch a mucky morph.

Lots of sexual frustration, Matt xx


----------

